# Kernel, qul'e' quello che trovate migliore?

## federico

Ciao a tutti, ero solito utilizzare i nitro-sources ma dalle ultime versioni mi paiono particolarmente incasinati. Inoltre ho notato che in generale nelle ultime versioni del kernel (forse dalla 2.6.12) acpi irrimediabilmente funziona male sulla mia macchina e ancora sto cercando di risolvere il problema. Mi domandavo quindi, qual'e' il kernel con cui vi trovate meglio?

Federico

----------

## Luca89

Io fino a poco tempo fa tenevo i gentoo-sources, veramente un ottimo set di patch. Recentemente invece sono passato ai suspend2-sources in modo da sfruttare il suspend-to-disk e il suspend-to-ram, sono praticamente identici ai gentoo-sources, hanno solo in più le patch per il suspend2. Sconsiglio sempre si usare kernel del tipo dei nitro-sources, beyond-sources o acid-sources (ovvero patchati all'estremo per garantire chissà quali performance), secondo me è meglio tenere una versione stabile e usabile per un componente così importante del sistema operativo.

----------

## drakkan

Anch'io uso i suspend2-sources sul mio laptop, sul desktop e sulle macchine di sviluppo mi trovo bene con i gentoo-sources, mentre sui server in produzione uso hardened-sources e profilo hardened

----------

## Peach

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> Anch'io uso i suspend2-sources sul mio laptop, sul desktop e sulle macchine di sviluppo mi trovo bene con i gentoo-sources, mentre sui server in produzione uso hardened-sources e profilo hardened

 

quoto anche se sul portatile vaio che ho ora temo nell'usare i suspend2-sources ho già abbastanza problemi senza... figuriamoci...

----------

## .:chrome:.

io rimango fedele a genpatches, quindi gentoo-sources e hardened-sources

sul portatile uso ck-sources (a volte)

----------

## Apetrini

Di solito uso i gentoo-sources o i vanilla. Quando ho voglia di giocare un po' smanetto con mm.

Non ho mai provato i suspend2-sources, ma ora li voglio provare...

----------

## Peach

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Di solito uso i gentoo-sources o i vanilla. Quando ho voglia di giocare un po' smanetto con mm.
> 
> Non ho mai provato i suspend2-sources, ma ora li voglio provare...

 

ah giusto... mi hai fatto venire in mente che pure io uso i vanilla per giocare con UML (con gli uml-sources non sono mai riuscito  :Razz:  )

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Di solito uso i gentoo-sources o i vanilla. Quando ho voglia di giocare un po' smanetto con mm.
> 
> Non ho mai provato i suspend2-sources, ma ora li voglio provare...

 

vanno benissimo, ed il suspend ancora meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

gentoo-sources e suspend2-sources per il mio laptop

----------

## federico

E il suspend howto migliore qual'e' ?

Fede

In pratica tutti utilizzate pach "normali", sono solo io che vado sempre a cercare le robe piu' improponibili...  :Sad: 

Devo risolvere sto probloblema di acpi ritornante, ogni x versioni torna, poi rimane per x versioni (di qualsiasi kernel), poi lo sistemano e via discorrendo.. puhaaa

Fede

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io uso gentoo-sources... e basta  :Razz:  in verità non mi sono mai preoccupato di vedere le altre versioni come sono... a me basta che mi funzioni il PC come voglio io e poi è tutto ok  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> E il suspend howto migliore qual'e' ?
> 
> Fede
> 
> In pratica tutti utilizzate pach "normali", sono solo io che vado sempre a cercare le robe piu' improponibili... 
> ...

 

allora usa un howto qualsiasi (ad esempio quello ufficiale o quello sul wiki gentoo)

se come dici pero hai problemi con l'acpi devi prima risolvere quelli (hai problemi di DSDT?)

poiche per esperienza diretta con un supporto acpi bacato o incompleto swsusp2 non va tanto bene

o addirittura non si riesce a farlo funzionare.

per quanto riguarda le versioni uso tutto quello che in portage è marcato come stabile

(suspend-sources, suspend scripts ecc)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

uso i gentoo-sources e i nitro, e con questi ultimi non ho mai avuto problemi

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> se come dici pero hai problemi con l'acpi devi prima risolvere quelli (hai problemi di DSDT?)

 

Mi ricordo di aver utilizzato senza fortuna DSDT dal kernel 2.6.0 al 2.6.5, poi e' funzionato tutto dal 2.6.6 ad oggi, dove ha ripreso a non funzionare. Nella foga ho provato cosi' tanti kernel che non ricordo bene, forse fino al 2.6.12 o 14 funzionava ancora. A questo punto non ho mai capito se si tratta di un problema di DSDT o di supporto acpi nel kernel, perche' se con alcune versioni va ed altre no, e' marcia sta cosa...

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi ricordo di aver utilizzato senza fortuna DSDT dal kernel 2.6.0 al 2.6.5, poi e' funzionato tutto dal 2.6.6 ad oggi, dove ha ripreso a non funzionare. Nella foga ho provato cosi' tanti kernel che non ricordo bene, forse fino al 2.6.12 o 14 funzionava ancora. A questo punto non ho mai capito se si tratta di un problema di DSDT o di supporto acpi nel kernel, perche' se con alcune versioni va ed altre no, e' marcia sta cosa...

 

capisco, purtroppo ultimamente con molti portatile di alcuni amici/conoscenti

sto sempre piu' riscontrando tanti problemi con acpi e pochi con DSDT purtroppo, 

quelli generati da un DSDT errato si risolvono piu' o meno facilmente ma quelli

derivanti da strane implementazioni di acpi sono un disastro a livello di risoluzione...

la cosa brutta è appunto che sempre piu' marche/modelli di laptop stanno proponendo

questo problema, quelle con le quali è saltato fuori ultimamente in maniera piu' frequente

sono asus,hp, e anche alcuni dell....con gli acer invece (sempre bacati cmq) mi sono

sempre limitato a aggiustare il DSDT con discreto successo.. ma forse è solo un caso.

è una cosa snervante e deprimente, che delle volte preclude addirittura l'utilizzo

della macchina

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è una cosa snervante e deprimente, che delle volte preclude addirittura l'utilizzo
> 
> della macchina

 

Adesso e' mezzo pomeriggio che smanetto un po' (e per altro mi e' pure andato il suspend) e ho visto che col kernel 2.6.16 assolutamente la batteria va a caso, col 2.6.14 va bene. Dovrei provare il 2.6.15.r18 che leggo essere "stabile" ma mi sta venendo un po' di nausea da compilazione...

Non ho risfoderato l'arma DSDT perche' mi pare proprio strano che funzioni bene coi kernel dal 2.6.6 al 2.6.14 e male con gli altri della serie 2.6. Il portatile cmq e' un acer e il dsdt e' leggermenta bacato (ma ricordo che si risolveva in pochi passaggi)

Conviene implementare sempre un DSDT corretto anche quando tutto pare funzionare normalmente?

Federico

----------

## mrfree

Federico, prova a disassemblare e ricompilare il tuo DSDT così da capire se il tuo problema risiede in una implementazione bacata. 

Questo topic è un buon inizio per maggiori esempi e soluzioni ad eventuali problemi nell'implementazione puoi consultare il sito acpi.sf.net nella sezione DSDT oppure la loro mailing-list

Personalmente quando avevo un portatile Compaq il sito fu una mano santa  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Avevo gia' seguito questa strada con insuccesso sul 2.6.0, poi sul 2.6.6 tutto torno' a funzionare comodamente... Ad ogni modo a sto punto provo lo stesso, mi scoccia dover sperare sempre che un nuovo kernel ancora faccia funzionare tutto come quello precedente...

Federico

----------

## federico

Vi riporto quello che scrissi un tempo sempre a proposito di questa questione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145196&sid=61ce427199512b2651c2dbb839ddf5ba

Nel frattempo...

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060331 [Apr 16 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl    95:     Method (_WAK, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  2079 -                ^ Reserved method must return a value (_WAK)

dsdt.dsl  1233:                                 If (Local1)

Error    1049 - Method local variable is not initialized ^  (Local1)

dsdt.dsl  3329:                     Field (ERAM, AnyAcc, Lock, Preserve)

Error    1074 -                               ^ Host Operation Region requires ByteAcc access

dsdt.dsl  3530:                     Field (ECRM, AnyAcc, Lock, Preserve)

Error    1074 -                               ^ Host Operation Region requires ByteAcc access

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 5500 lines, 238673 bytes, 2504 keywords

Compilation complete. 3 Errors, 1 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 645 Optimizations

```

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060331 [Apr 16 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 5501 lines, 238717 bytes, 2505 keywords

AML Output: DSDT.aml - 19341 bytes 597 named objects 1908 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 647 Optimizations

```

Ho patchato questo e appena patcho anche il kernel eseguo ulteriori prove...

Ciao, Fede

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Conviene implementare sempre un DSDT corretto anche quando tutto pare funzionare normalmente?
> 
> Federico

 

bella domanda: in alcuni casi, come tu giustamente osservi, con alcuni kernel pare essere superfluo

intervenire sul DSDT, questo si è verificato anche per il mio laptop (non ricordo adesso che versioni)

con alcuni kernel, in quei casi comunque se tutto funzionava a dovere (velocità ventole,lettura batteria)

non intervenivo con la sostistuzione del DSDT poiche' portava ad anomalie..

purtroppo non ho indagato sul perche' questo si verifica, o meglio quale componente del

kernel incide su questo aspetto

----------

## bandreabis

Io non so che cosa sia DSDT (mò m'informo) ma ho "risolto" i problemi di acpi utilizzando gentoo-sources-2.6.14.

Qualsiasi kernel successivo non mi fa partire il portatile (HP).

My 2cents.

Andrea

----------

## federico

Ieri notte ho provato il kernel 2.6.17, sembrerebbe funzionare meglio del 2.6.14 ma devo ancora fare qualche prova approfondita...

Federico

----------

## G2k

Io uso gentoo-sources perche' mi pesa provarne altri. Sto con un sony vaio vgn fs-660 e quindi mi piacerebbe poter usare il suspend-to-disk o to ram pero' dubito che con il kernel nvidia ~x86 possano funzionare bene (facendo ripartire bene Xorg e tutto). Comunque non capisco perche' gentoo-sources non abbia la patch per suspend2 incorporata...dato che sono essenzialmente la stessa cosa.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *G2k wrote:*   

> Io uso gentoo-sources perche' mi pesa provarne altri. Sto con un sony vaio vgn fs-660 e quindi mi piacerebbe poter usare il suspend-to-disk o to ram pero' dubito che con il kernel nvidia ~x86 possano funzionare bene (facendo ripartire bene Xorg e tutto). Comunque non capisco perche' gentoo-sources non abbia la patch per suspend2 incorporata...dato che sono essenzialmente la stessa cosa.

 

ma guarda... se il problema è solo quello, tieniti pure il kernel che hai. ho provato proprio oggi gnome-power-manager e da utente normali mi ha mandato tranquillamente il portatile in sospensione senza storie.

uso i ck-sources, che a parte le patch di kolivas hanno anche le solite genpatches, quindi alla fine son dei gentoo-sources leggermente modificati (niente suspend2, a quanto mi risulta)

----------

## Luca89

 *G2k wrote:*   

> Sto con un sony vaio vgn fs-660 e quindi mi piacerebbe poter usare il suspend-to-disk o to ram pero' dubito che con il kernel nvidia ~x86 possano funzionare bene (facendo ripartire bene Xorg e tutto).

 

A me funziona tranquillo con gli ultimi driver nvidia.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma guarda... se il problema è solo quello, tieniti pure il kernel che hai. ho provato proprio oggi gnome-power-manager e da utente normali mi ha mandato tranquillamente il portatile in sospensione senza storie.
> 
> uso i ck-sources, che a parte le patch di kolivas hanno anche le solite genpatches, quindi alla fine son dei gentoo-sources leggermente modificati (niente suspend2, a quanto mi risulta)

 

dipende da che macchina hai, da me ad esempio il suspend1 non funzionava, la versione 2 invece va benissimo, sia to-ram che to-disk.

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ho provato proprio oggi gnome-power-manager 

 

Ho guardato giusto ora il progetto, pare carino, devo provarlo anche io.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ho provato proprio oggi gnome-power-manager  
> 
> Ho guardato giusto ora il progetto, pare carino, devo provarlo anche io.

 

io mi sono sorpreso di come abbia funzionato bene, ma come dice giustamente luca89, dipende dalla macchina. sul mio portatile funzioan davvero bene. ciò non vuol dire che debba funzionare bene su tutte le macchine. è anche un progetto ancora in testing, quindi non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   ho provato proprio oggi gnome-power-manager  
> 
> Ho guardato giusto ora il progetto, pare carino, devo provarlo anche io. 
> 
> io mi sono sorpreso di come abbia funzionato bene, ma come dice giustamente luca89, dipende dalla macchina. sul mio portatile funzioan davvero bene. ciò non vuol dire che debba funzionare bene su tutte le macchine. è anche un progetto ancora in testing, quindi non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco

 

Ecco infatti, sul mio l'unica funzione che funziona "out of the box" e' il "blank screen" sulla pressione del tasto lid... Solita fortuna   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

